# WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420



## claster17 (21. November 2017)

*WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So, jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal dran.
Wie in der Überschrift ersichtlich plane ich einen Kreislauf mit 2x 420mm ST30, damit ich endlich meine 1080Ti etwas weiter ausfahren kann, ohne dass meine Ohren sich beklagen. Natürlich beide einsaugend mit bereits vorhandenen NF-A14. Als Orientierung habe ich folgendes Bild genommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu hab ich mir bereits folgende Teile rausgesucht: WaK? Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Einzig bei den Fittings und der Montage des AGB bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Letzteren würde ich entweder auf einem Laufwerksschacht montieren oder am vorderen Radi befestigen. Watercool bietet schließlich beide Montagemethoden an. Die Frage ist nur, welche die leisere ist.

Bei der Pumpe überlege ich noch, welche D5 ich nehmen soll, da nicht sicher ist, ob der Poti unten überhaupt erreichbar sein wird. Gesteuert wird alles über eine Aquaero 6 LT.

Gibt es bessere Alternativen für den Wassertemperatursensor? Hab diesen nur gewählt, damit er auch sicher mit Aquaero funktioniert.

Dann wünsche ich mir noch einen Durchflusssensor. Einerseits um eine Alarmfunktion bei zu geringem Durchfluss auszulösen und andererseits um einfach zu sehen, wieviel Wasser da eigentlich umgewälzt wird.

Hat jemand noch Alternativen für den Wasserzusatz? Wichtig ist mir nur, dass er farblos ist.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Moin
Der Wassertemperatursensor ist ok und wird funktionieren.

Kannst du den AGB nicht an die Gehäuserückwand schrauben?
Es sind doch Montagelöcher vorhanden.

Bei der Pumpe kannst du in Verbindung mit dem Aquaero eine PWM Version nehmen.
Das belegt nur einen Lüfterplatz vom Aquaero.
Alternativ eine D5 mit Aquabus. Es reicht aber auch eine mit Poti wenn du ran kommst.
Durchflusssensor auch von Aquacomputer, den Highflow für 40€(Kabel noch extra kaufen)

Gruß Pelle

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Die Nickel 16/10 Fittinge von EK nutze ich auch. Perfekt für den ZMT Schlauch, der sitzt dann bombenfest.
Warum nen EK-Block? Die sind soooo langweilig und performen auch nur mittelmäßig...
Die Temperatursensoren nutze ich auch, klappt super. Besorg dir evtl. mehr als einen dann könntest du auch den Unterschied zwischen vor und nach Radiator messen. Für die Luft reicht m.M. nach einer vor dem Ansaugbereich (aus dem Aqaero Lieferumfang).


----------



## claster17 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Kannst du den AGB nicht an die Gehäuserückwand schrauben?
> Es sind doch Montagelöcher vorhanden.



Das versuche ich ja rauszukriegen, aber ich finde diesbezüglich keine Informationen. Für den AGB ist ja diverses Montagematerial verfügbar.



v3nom schrieb:


> Warum nen EK-Block? Die sind soooo langweilig und performen auch nur mittelmäßig...
> Die Temperatursensoren nutze ich auch, klappt super. Besorg dir evtl. mehr als einen dann könntest du auch den Unterschied zwischen vor und nach Radiator messen.



Hast du einen Vorschlag für alternative CPU-Blöcke? Hab mir anfangs auch Phanteks angeschaut, aber wieder verworfen, da nichts darauf hinweist, dass man bei Bedarf ein Umrüstkit auf AMD erwerben kann. Blöcke von Alphacool und Aquacomputer finde ich potthässlich.

Wo sollten denn deiner Meinung nach die Wassertemperaturfühler hin? Der Kreislauf wird voraussichtlich wie im Bild angeordnet. An alle vier Ein- und Ausgänge der beiden Radis erscheint mir etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ein 2ter Wassertemperatursensor ist nur nice to have aber nicht notwendig.

Wie erwähnt ist ganz interessant zu sehen wie stark ein Radiator das Wasser herunter kühlt. Dann kommt ein Sensor am Eingang und ein Sensor am Ausgang.
Du hast halt mit dem Aquaero die Möglichkeit dazu.

CPU Kühler wo man sich immer neue Halterung für neue Sockel kaufen kann ist der Watercool Heatkiller.

Ich gehe davon aus das die Heattube an die Gehäuserückwand passt.
Das kannst du aber genauer im Quatsch Thread erfragen, da es die Kombi mit Sicherheit schon gibt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vorschlag für alternative CPU-Blöcke? Hab mir anfangs auch Phanteks angeschaut, aber wieder verworfen, da nichts darauf hinweist, dass man bei Bedarf ein Umrüstkit auf AMD erwerben kann. Blöcke von Alphacool und Aquacomputer finde ich potthässlich.



Genau die zwei hätte ich aber vorgeschlagen 
Der XPX oder Kryos NEXT sind aktuell die besten Kühler. Schön ist auch der von Watercool.



claster17 schrieb:


> Wo sollten denn deiner Meinung nach die Wassertemperaturfühler hin? Der  Kreislauf wird voraussichtlich wie im Bild angeordnet. An alle vier Ein-  und Ausgänge der beiden Radis erscheint mir etwas übertrieben.



Vor und nach den Radiatoren oder nach Radiator und wieder nach CPU und GPU. Damit kann man abschätzen wie gut die Radiatoren abkühlen oder wie sehr GPU/CPU das Wasser aufheizen.
Der wichtigste Sensor ist für mich mittlerweile ein virtueller, welcher das Delta zwischen Wasser (nach Radis) und Luft ausrechnet.


----------



## claster17 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Hab mich jetzt für diesen entschieden, da der am besten zum restlichen schwarz/silber passt:
Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 4.0 Pro Acetal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den AGB werde ich wohl am Radi befestigen müssen. Auf allen gefundenen Bildern wurde dieser im DarkBase entweder am Radi oder an einer zusätzlichen Platte montiert (möchte das Gehäuse möglichst nicht bearbeiten). Auf dem Laufwerksschacht scheint der Fuß wohl nicht zu passen.

Das einzig mögliche wäre, Sensoren vor und nach dem Frontradi anzubringen, weil am oberen auf der einen Seite kein Platz wegen Mainboard IO ist und auf der anderen siehts doof aus. Woanders wäre wegen den dann sichtbaren Kabeln nicht allzu schön.


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Den AGB konnte ich im DBP900 an der Seitenwand befestigen, nachdem ich die HDD-Schächte entfernt habe. Hängt direkt an den Streben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich werds sehen, wenn die Teile da sind. Die 140er Adapter kann ich schließlich wieder zurückschicken. Die Montagehalterung vom HeatkillerTube weicht doch etwas von dem deines AGB ab.

Hab mir jetzt einen leicht anderen Aufbau überlegt, wo ich dann am besten das Wasserdelta messen kann.
AGB/Pumpe -> Radi vorne -> Sensor -> GPU -> CPU -> Sensor -> Radi oben -> AGB/Pumpe

Den AGB werde ich direkt bei Watercool mit Multiport-Deckel bestellen.


----------



## Grisu8 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich habe das Dark Base Pro 900 hier im Einsatz. Ich glaube nicht, das zwei 420er Radis da rein passen werden.


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Da passen zwei 420er unter 30mm rein. #istso


----------



## claster17 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zur Radiatorspülung. Kennt ihr noch andere Methoden als Cilit-Bang oder ist das die gründlichste? Hab da noch von heißem Wasser in Verbindung mit dem "Radiator Dance" gehört.
Müssen die anderen Teile auch gründlich gespült werden oder reicht ein kurzer Durchgang mit entionisiertem Wasser?


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich habe in meinem Kreislauf Sachen von EK, Watercool und Aqua Computer und nur die Radis mit Wasser gespült. Habe null Probleme. Sonst lass den Loop doch paar Stunden mit destiliertem Wasser laufen, was du dann ablässt und anschließend die Kühlflüssigkeit einfüllst.


----------



## claster17 (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich präsentiere meine Epic Paint Skillz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dient eigentlich nur dazu, um halbwegs übersichtlich die Anzahl der Fittinge zu ermitteln.
Mit diesem Aufbau hätte ich Wassertemperatursensoren an der wärmsten und an der kühlsten Stelle. Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## v3nom (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Sieht gut aus. Evtl. wäre es besser den CPU-Kühler um 90° zu drehen, da diese dann etwas besser "performen".


----------



## DARPA (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich würde vertikal stehende Radiatoren immer mit den Anschlüssen nach oben verbauen, damit sie sich besser entlüften.


----------



## claster17 (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wie der CPU-Block ausgerichtet wird, muss ich noch schauen. Ein- und Auslass wird natürlich berücksichtigt.

Das mit dem vorderen Radiator lässt sich nicht ändern, weil dafür kein Platz ist.  Zumindest entnehme ich das dem Foto, welches ich am Anfang hochgeladen habe.

Werde die Teile voraussichtlich innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen bestellen, sobald das Geld da ist.


----------



## Camisal (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, den genau das gleiche hab ich auch vor


----------



## claster17 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Radis, AGB und CPU-Block sind schon da. Der Rest kommt morgen.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Nur noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Bei den beiden Fittings am oberen Radi ggf. mit 45° Winkeln arbeiten. Das nimmt ein wenig Spannung aus den Bögen und sieht mMn etwas smoother aus.


----------



## claster17 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Soweit ist es dicht. Bin zwar zwar etwas vom ursprünglichen Plan abgewichen, aber trotzdem sind alle bestellten Teile in Verwendung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Phanteks-Block ist ein ziemlicher Brocken. Vorher hat die Grafikkarte ~1450g gewogen und jetzt sind es ~1700g.


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

sieht gut aus!


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Den Block verwende ich auch, wenn auch auf einer Karte von Asus.
Da versteht man wirklich, warum es immer mehr Mainboards mit verstärktem PCIe Slot gibt , man kann bei diesem Gewicht schon ein durchhängen der GPU sehen.
Mein alter Wasserblock von EK war da deutlich leichter.


----------



## claster17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mein alter Wasserblock von EK war da deutlich leichter



Muss wohl am RGB liegen 
Sieht aber ziemlich schick aus, wenn der gesamte Acrylblock leuchtet.


----------



## claster17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich die Lüfter am besten regele? Delta zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Gute Auswahl an Komponenten, leider habe ich in mein kleineres Gehäuse nicht mal einen 420 er Radi eingebaut bekommen nur einer 280er. Das heist der 420 war drin aber der schlauch am Anschluss war mir zu stark durch die PS2 Ports des Mainbords abgeknickt wurden.


----------



## v3nom (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich die Lüfter am besten regele? Delta zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur?



Bei 1-2 Radiatoren würde ich nach Wasser regeln.
Bei 2x420er Radiatoren kann man schon nach Delta regeln
Bei mehr oder nem Mora nach Delta.

Also je größer und "überdemensionierter" die Wakü im Verhältnis zur Hardware ist macht die Wassertemperatur wenig Sinn, weil man an sich schon recht kühl ist.

Ich hab mit meinem Mora Anfangs nach Wassertemp geregelt, aber die Schwankungen zwischen Sommer/Winter sind dann doch recht groß und die Winnterwassertemp schafft dann im Sommer nur mit sehr schnellen Lüfter. Delta Luft/Wasser ist halt immer konstant, aber dann ist es im Sommer trotzdem etwas wärmer als im Winter...
Unter nem Dachstuhl kann das schon ein Unterschied von 10° sein.


----------



## claster17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Hab 45°C Wassertemperatur vor und 40°C nach den Radis, wenn ich die Lüfter mit festen 500rpm laufen lasse. Könnte natürlich niedriger sein, aber mein Ziel, die 1080Ti ruhig zu stellen und wieder mit 2GHz 975mV zu betreiben, hab ich damit erreicht. Die Pumpe läuft dabei 30l/h.


----------



## v3nom (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wenn du es immer gleich "leise" haben willst dann nach Delta regeln. Wenn du eh immer niedrige Drehzahlen hast und nur im Notfall hoch willst gehts gut nach Wasser.


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hab 45°C Wassertemperatur vor und 40°C nach den Radis, wenn ich die Lüfter mit festen 500rpm laufen lasse. Könnte natürlich niedriger sein, aber mein Ziel, die 1080Ti ruhig zu stellen und wieder mit 2GHz 975mV zu betreiben, hab ich damit erreicht. Die Pumpe läuft dabei 30l/h.



Da stimmt dann aber irgendwas mit den Temperatursensoren nicht. So groß kann der Unterschied eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## claster17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Gerade wieder bisschen GTA5 gespielt und Delta lag bei 7K. Wie hoch ist denn dein Durchfluss?

Edit: Im Leerlauf hab ich ein Delta von 2K.

Edit2: Ich lass die Pumpe bei höheren Wassertemperaturen jetzt schneller laufen, sodass ich bei 50l/h bin, damit die CPU nicht ganz so heiß wird (sogar heißer als unter Luft). PWM hat schon seine Vorteile und an den Poti wäre ich sowieso nicht dran gekommen.

Edit3: Man kann oben übrigens SSDs einseitig verschrauben, wenn das Mainboard ganz unten ist. Kam mir ganz gelegen, weil der Schacht mit den beiden SSDs der Pumpe weichen musste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 850 Evo wurde mit zwei, die 840 Pro mit nur einer Schraube befestigt.


----------



## claster17 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich mach mir gerade ernsthafte Gedanken, sämtliche Schallbrecher aus Deckel und Front zu entfernen. Muss vorher aber noch schauen, wie Temperaturen und Lautstärke ohne Deckel und mit offener Tür sind.


----------



## v3nom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Tu es 

Lüfter drehen langsamer -> Kühlung ist trotzdem besser -> System ist leiser


----------



## claster17 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ohne Deckel und Tür offen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spricht für sich selbst. Lüfter drehen minimal langsamer, aber Wasser ist 10K kälter.
Fazit: Schallbrecher müssen weichen

Edit: Teil 1 ist geschafft. Hab mich gegen deine Methode entschieden, jede zweite Strebe auch noch zu entfernen.
Ich hab statt Dremel eine oszilierende Säge genommen. Damit kann man meiner Meinung nach etwas genauer arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 2 folgt morgen.


----------



## claster17 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich konnte nur die Hälfte der Schallbrecher entfernen, weil die anderen alle strukturelle Elemente waren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebracht hat die ganze Aktion Wassertemperaturen um 38-39°C. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch einen optisch ansehnlichen Weg finden, wie ich die Tür etwas dünner mache, damit die Lüfter vorne besser atmen können. Mein Ziel ist, dass man dem Gehäuse nicht ansehen kann, dass dran rumgeschnippelt wurde.

Übrigens sieht das System komplett fertiggestellt so aus ("fertig" ist es sowieso nie).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich den Kreislauf das nächste Mal entleere, werden die krummen Schläuche an GraKa und AGB angegangen.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Diese Mod werde ich gegen Sommer wohl auch in Angriff nehmen.
Letztes Jahre hatte ich manchmal Wassertemperaturen jenseits der 50C° (zugegeben mit ner 390x), das würde ich dann gerne vermeiden.


----------



## claster17 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Der Deckel macht jedenfalls den Hauptunterschied aus. Dadurch bin ich von 45°C auf 40°C gekommen. Bei der Front lohnt es sich fast gar nicht, weil die Tür mindestens 5mm zu dick ist und dadurch ordentlich den Luftstrom behindert.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Hey  Habe auch das DBP900 und seit Dezember auch meine erste WaKü.
So schaut mein Setup atm aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe oben nen 360er und vorne nen 240er Radi drin mit 120er NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS

Gekühlt werden ne 1080ti und ein 7820X.

Hab im Idle folgende Werte: 
Wassertemp: 32-33°C
GPU Temp: 34-35°C
CPU Temp: 34-35°C
Lüfter drehen auf ca 32-40%
Pumpendrehzahl: 4000rpm

und unter Last:
Wassertemp 40-42°C
GPU Temp: 45-49°C
CPU Temp um die 50°C
Lüfter drehen auf ca 90-100%
Pumpendrehzahl: 4000rpm

Jetzt dachte ich mir im Sommer werde ich mit den Wassertemps wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen oder?
Dachte ich nehme nun ein anderen AGB und Pumpe damit ich oben und vorne nen 420mm Radiator reinbekomme (evtl hinten noch nen 120er Radi?).
Würde das an meiner Temperatur was ändern? 

Und an den Threadersteller was hast du da oben rausgeschnitten? Sehe das nicht so recht.

mfg
Nico


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass dein oberer Radiator außerhalb vom Chassis im Deckel montiert ist? Dann ist kaum noch Luftdurchsatz möglich.



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> was hast du da oben rausgeschnitten? Sehe das nicht so recht.



Schau dir die winzigen Schlitze in deinem Deckel (hinter dem Gitter) an und vergleiche sie mit den klaffenden Löchern in meinem. Ich fand diese Variante wesentlich subtiler als direkt Löcher oben ins Blech zu schneiden, was meiner Meinung nach die Optik ruiniert.
Hab mich an v3nom orientiert: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal
Ebenfalls von ihm ist der Tipp, beide Radis einsaugend zu verwenden, sodass der eine nicht mit der Abluft des anderen arbeiten muss.

So ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Situation in der Front nicht. Der oberste Lüfter bekommt so gut wie keine Luft und die Tür ist 5mm zu dick, sodass der sowieso schon geringe Luftstrom noch weiter begrenzt wird. Da besteht noch Potenzial, aber mir fällt keine einfache dafür Lösung ein.



> und unter Last:
> Lüfter drehen auf ca 90-100%



Wie erträgst du diesen Krach?

Idle (21°C Umgebung):
Wasser: 27-29°C
CPU: 31°C
GPU: 27°C
Lüfter: 250rpm
Pumpe 1300rpm

Last (~300-350W Abwärme):
Wasser: 34-39°C
CPU: 60°C
GPU: 45°C
Lüfter: 600rpm
Pumpe: 1800rpm

Die Lüfter werden von der Aquaero so geregelt, dass das Wasser an der wärmsten Stelle höchstens 39°C aufweist und die Pumpe hält die Temperaturdifferenz des Wassers auf 5K (damit die CPU nicht wärmer als unter Luft läuft). Bei steigender Raumtemperatur (höchstens 25°C im Sommer) werde ich also auch weiterhin meine 34-39°C im Wasser haben.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ok und was würdest du mir raten? 
Auf folgende Komponenten umzusteigen?

HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30204

HEATKILLER® Tube - Stand (long) 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30231

D5-Pumpe mit Aquabus Schnittstelle
aqua computer D5-Pumpe mit Aquabus Schnittstelle

2x
NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition - 140mm PWM, 3 Stück
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition - 140mm PWM, 3 Stuck

2x
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool


Oder was meinst du?


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> HEATKILLER® Tube - Stand (long)



Wie möchtest du den AGB montieren? Auf den Laufwerksschächten passt diese Halterung nicht. Deshalb hab ich den AGB an den Radiator geschraubt.



> D5-Pumpe mit Aquabus Schnittstelle



Brauchst du diese Variante der D5? Ich hab die Aquacomputer D5 PWM.



> NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition - 140mm PWM, 3 Stück



eLoop taugen nicht in diesem Einsatzgegebiet und oben passen die mit Radiator nicht mal, weil sie mit 29mm zu dick sind. Bei mir passen die 30mm (Radi) + 25mm (Lüfter) gerade so. Da ist nicht ein einziger Millimeter Spielraum übrig.
Nimm dieses Paket: 5 Stk. Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax + Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax (kann kein 6er Pack finden)



> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator



Wie du bei mir siehst, passen die. Aus mangelnder Erfahrung weiß ich aber nicht, ob es bessere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wie möchtest du den AGB montieren? Auf den Laufwerksschächten passt diese Halterung nicht. Deshalb hab ich den AGB an den Radiator geschraubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok vielen Dank erstmal.
Werde nun erstmal den oberen Radiator nach innen verlegen wie du sagtest und dann noch den Deckel so wie du modifizieren und dann schauen ob dass alleine schon nen merkbaren Unterschied macht von den Temps her.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nico


----------



## claster17 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Vergiss nicht, die oberen Lüfter ebenfalls einsaugen zu lassen. Die Rückseite des Gehäuses ist offen genug, dass kein Hitzestau entsteht.


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wie ist der Airflow? Wo gehts rein/ wo raus?
Gehäuse modifiziert für besseren Airflow?
eLoops im Pull verbaut? Nicht machen!
Schlitze abgeklebt um die Lüfter herum?

NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS auf 100% sind bisserl viel und auch nicht gerade leise.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Wie ist der Airflow? Wo gehts rein/ wo raus?
> Gehäuse modifiziert für besseren Airflow?
> eLoops im Pull verbaut? Nicht machen!
> Schlitze abgeklebt um die Lüfter herum?
> ...



Also vorne saugen 2 rein. Die oberen 3 pusten raus und hinten der pustet auch raus.
Am Gehäuse hab ich noch nix gemacht aber ich werde den Deckel bearbeiten wie du.


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Dann dreh die oberen Lüfter am besten mal um, sodass die auch frische Luft von außen abbekommen.


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wenn du oben die Lüfter drehst, dann bitte die Lüfter nach oben setzen!


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



blautemple schrieb:


> Dann dreh die oberen Lüfter am besten mal um, sodass die auch frische Luft von außen abbekommen.



Aber v3nom sagt doch die NoiseBlocker nicht im Pull verbauen?


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Würde halt schon gern auf 2x 420er umbauen und die Noctua Lüfter kaufen mit der D5 Pumpe. Jedoch kostet mich das wieder 500€ und die Frage ist ob es nen krassen Unterschied macht und ob ich meine gerade mal 2 Monate alten Sachen losbekomme.


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Du solltest auch mit dem aktuellen Setup recht gut was wegkühlen können. Optimier einfach etwas, dann werden sich die Temperaturen verbessern.
- alle Lüfter im Push verbauen
- alle Radiatoren/Lüfter mit Frischluft von außen versorgen (also NICHT vorne rein und oben raus)
- Spalte/Schlitze vorne/oben um die Radiatoren abkleben
- Schallbrecher entfernen


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> Aber v3nom sagt doch die NoiseBlocker nicht im Pull verbauen?



Dann pack die Lüfter halt auf den Radiator...


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Du solltest auch mit dem aktuellen Setup recht gut was wegkühlen können. Optimier einfach etwas, dann werden sich die Temperaturen verbessern.
> - alle Lüfter im Push verbauen
> - alle Radiatoren/Lüfter mit Frischluft von außen versorgen (also NICHT vorne rein und oben raus)
> - Spalte/Schlitze vorne/oben um die Radiatoren abkleben
> - Schallbrecher entfernen



Ok also die 2 vorderen NoiseBlocker noch ausblasend montieren? Die anderen 4 sind ja schon ausblasend.
Das abkleben werde ich auch noch machen. Einfaches Paketband reicht da oder?
Schallbrecher werde ich heute entfernen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Entweder alles rein oder alles raus. Alles rein (bis auf den Hecklüfter) ist die beste Lösung.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Kurze Frage kann ich die Pumper hier die im AGB drin ist auch über den Aquaero und Aquasuite steuern? Also die Drehzahl?


EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe, sleeved schwarz


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Klar! Bei D5 Pumpen wird zur 100%igen Sicherheit aber zu den D5 Pumpen von Aquacomputer geraten. Manche PWM Pumpen können Probleme machen am AE.
Sollte aber passen.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So, nun ist alles da bis auf das AGB das kommt wahrscheinlich erst am Montag.
Kurze frage nochmal zum Verständnis^^
Will es so machen wie @claster17 vom Radiator/Lüfter aufbau also oben die Lüfter auf dem Radiator und vorne vor dem Radiator.
Wie soll ich nun die Lüfter montieren? Vorne einsaugend und oben ausblasend oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Nico


----------



## v3nom (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Beste Temperaturen: vorne und *oben* rein
Denk bitte dran die Lüfter oben nicht in den Deckel zu setzn! Außerdem Schlitze um die Radiatoren herum abkleben und wenn möglich die Schallbrecher in Deckel und Front entfernen: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## claster17 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Definitiv beide Radiatoren einsaugend.

Wenn du weitere Bilder oder sonstwas von mir brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Beste Temperaturen: vorne und *oben* rein
> Denk bitte dran die Lüfter oben nicht in den Deckel zu setzn! Außerdem Schlitze um die Radiatoren herum abkleben und wenn möglich die Schallbrecher in Deckel und Front entfernen: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal



Ja werde die Lüfter und Radiatoren so anordnen wie @claster17 
Schallbrecher schon entfernt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Aqua Computer Homepage - D5 mit USB und aquabus

kann die Pumpe wie meine alte Aquastream XT die Wassertemperatur messen? Oder brauch ich zusätzlich was?

nvm^^ hab mir nen Tempertaturfühler bestellt


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Hat hier eigentlich jemand einen Aquaero im DB900, ohne die 5 1/4 Zoll Einschübe zu nutzen verbaut und kann davon ein paar Fotos posten?


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Mein Aquaero 6 Lt. ist seitlich neben dem Netzteil. Achtung: Kabelsalat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Mein Aquaero 6 Lt. ist seitlich neben dem Netzteil. Achtung: Kabelsalat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hui, das sieht ja sogar noch schlimmer aus als bei mir ^^


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Jo, zufrieden bin ich damit überhaupt nicht. Aber das sind soviele Kabel/Adapter/PWM-Hubs/Sensoren... Zum Glück sieht man von der anderen Seite nix


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Danke! Ja das ist der Platz den ich dafür auch im Auge hatte. Da muss Aquacomputer sich dringend mal was besseres einfallen lassen. Ein case wie beim corsair commander würde Sinn machen. Oder schick in einem D5 sockel mit großem Display verbaut.


----------



## claster17 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Bei mir ist die sogar im sichtbaren Bereich unter der Pumpe. Im Betrieb sieht man im dunklen Gehäuse aber bis auf die leuchtende Grafikkarte und die Aquaero Status-LED nichts.


----------



## sunToxx (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Bei 1-2 Radiatoren würde ich nach Wasser regeln.
> Bei 2x420er Radiatoren kann man schon nach Delta regeln
> Bei mehr oder nem Mora nach Delta.
> 
> ...



Wie genau regelst du es nach Delta? Taucht die Option auf wenn man einen externen Temp Sensor am Aquaero anschließt?


----------



## claster17 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

In der Aquasuite gibt es virtuelle Temperaturen. Da lassen sich pro virtuellem Sensor bis zu drei Signale verrechnen.


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So wie claster17 es sagte.
Unter "virtuellen Sensoren" kann man sich einen Fake Sensor erstellen, welcher aus anderen Temperaturen berechnet wird. Bei mir ist es: 
- wärmste Stelle des Wassers im Loop (nach GPU+CPU)
- kühlste Stelle: Lufttemperatur im Ansaugbereich des Gehäuses

Den Sensor nehme ich dann als Grundlage für alle Lüfter.


----------



## sunToxx (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ah, danke. Das Feature haben sie bei der Ultimate wohl einfach mal weggelassen.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So ich bins nochmal^^
hab mir nun 2x420er Radis gekauft und 6x 140er Noctua Chroma und alle Lüfter werden Einblasend verbaut bis auf den SW3 im Heck.
Nun meine Frage, muss ich bei einsaugend auch die Schlitze abkleben? 
Ebenso habe ich meinen Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light gegen einen EKWB Monoblock getauscht (vielleicht bringt der auch noch nen Temp vorteil)
Schallbrecher im Deckel sind entfernt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Nico


----------



## v3nom (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Jo, besser die Schlitze um die Radiatoren herum abkleben.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Morgen wird befüllt  
Bin auf die Temps gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Kurze Frage noch das HEATKILLER® Tube AGB hat im Deckel so ein Steigrohr. Habe nun den Rücklauf auf den Port mit dem Steigrohr gemacht ist das i.O.? Oder sollte ich den Rücklauf auf den anderen Port ohne das Steigrohr machen?


----------



## v3nom (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Das passt schon, der "Einlauf" sollte halt das Wasser unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche im AGB einlaufen lassen.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So es läuft nun alles yippie 
Eine kurze Frage ist hier jemand der sich mit Aquasuite gut auskennt und mir beim enrichten hilft über TeamViewer/AnyDesk? 
Würde natürlich eine kleine Spende geben x)
Bei mir zeigt es z.B. keine rpm bei den Lüftern an und ich kann die Lüfter nicht über den Extern angeschlossensen Temperatursensor regeln lassen..

mfg
Nico


----------



## v3nom (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Helfen wäre kein Problem. Hast du denn ein Aquaero und dort auch die Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich habe einen SPLITTY 9 : aqua computer SPLITTY9 Splitter fur bis zu 9 Lufter oder aquabus-Gera…
daran sind die Lüfter und der SPLITTY ist über den "INPUT"-Port an dem Aquaero PWM Anschluss angeschlossen.
Ich kann im Aquaero jedoch nur % Angaben sehen keine rpm

Edit: Ok bin bin dumm^^ Habe gerade gesehen dass ein Lüfter an den PWM des SPLITTY ran muss^^ nun sehe ich rpm's

Nun nur wie würdet ihr die Lüfter regeln lassen?
Habe es aktuell so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auf wieviel umdrehungen würdet ihr die D5 laufen lassen?


----------



## v3nom (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Das wäre auch meine Vermutung gewesen. PWM Splitter/Hubs können nur die Drehzahl von einem Lüfter an einem der Anschlüsse übertragen.

Wie du dir die Lüfter/Pumpe einstellst, solltest du selber wissen. Wie warm/laut soll es denn werden?! 
Die Pumpe würde ich testen, bis zu welcher Grenze sie für die erträglich ist und das als Obergrenze für den Alltag festlegen.


----------



## claster17 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Lüfter per Sollwertregler einstellen. Ist viel gleichmäßiger als per Kurve.
Einfach Wassertemperatur und Lüfter zuweisen, Wunschtemperatur einstellen. Fertig.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Lüfter per Sollwertregler einstellen. Ist viel gleichmäßiger als per Kurve.
> Einfach Wassertemperatur und Lüfter zuweisen, Wunschtemperatur einstellen. Fertig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so? Was sollte ich bei der Temp einstellen? Was würdest du einstellen?


----------



## v3nom (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

deine Wunschtemperatur. Würde mal so ~10°C über Raumtemperatur anpeilen.


----------



## claster17 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich hab unter Last 34°C und 39°C an den kühlsten und wärmsten Stellen im Kreislauf.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich hab unter Last 34°C und 39°C an den kühlsten und wärmsten Stellen im Kreislauf.



Ich schaue dann auch mal 
Und unter Last wie hoch drehen da deine Lüfter?


----------



## claster17 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Etwa 500-600rpm je nach Last.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Jemand ne Ahnung warum mein LED Strip und mein Powerknopf nach dem Herunterfahren leuchten?
Habe herausgefunden wenn ich das USB Kabel vom Aquaero vom Mainboard abstecke geht der LED Strip und Powerknopf aus o.O

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## v3nom (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Da wird das MB dem NT nicht das richtige Abschaltsignal geben. Aber wie man das löst...


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



v3nom schrieb:


> Da wird das MB dem NT nicht das richtige Abschaltsignal geben. Aber wie man das löst...


Ok hab’s gelöst... der aquaero war mit einem Kontakt zu nah am Gehäuse und hat anscheinend was überbrückt. Jetzt geht alles bis auf die LED Beleuchtung des Monoblocks. Hab diesen richtig an den RGH Header angeschlossen aber es tut sich nichts -.-


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Etwa 500-600rpm je nach Last.



Darf ich fragen auf was du deine Temp deim Regler für die Lüfter eingestellt hast? 
Habe 30°C eingestellt und unter Last (1Std Stresstest) habe ich ne Durchschnittstemperatur von 34°C jedoch laufen die Lüfter auf 100% mit 1280rpm

mfg
Nico


----------



## v3nom (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Was willst du denn jetzt hören? 30°C sind überschritten -> Lüfter auf 100% 
Deine Wakü schafft das also nicht, also solltest du ne realistischere Temperatur einstellen (Volllast wird am Ende im Alltag eh nie erreicht und soll nur deine Obergrenze festlegen).


----------



## claster17 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich finde es so lächerlich, dass das System mit geöffneter Tür leiser läuft.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich hab unter Last 34°C und 39°C an den kühlsten und wärmsten Stellen im Kreislauf.





claster17 schrieb:


> Etwa 500-600rpm je nach Last.



Finde es interessant wie du solche Werte erreichst obwohl wir 1:1 gleiches Setup haben o.O


----------



## claster17 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Meine 1080Ti zieht meistens 230-250W und die CPU ist auch eher genügsam mit 50-70W. Beides UV+OC.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Meine 1080Ti zieht meistens 230-250W und die CPU ist auch eher genügsam mit 50-70W. Beides UV+OC.



Weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviel meins zieht, aber hab ne Gigabyte Aorus 1080Ti und einen 7820X beides ohne zusätzliches OC..


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviel meins zieht, aber hab ne Gigabyte Aorus 1080Ti und einen 7820X beides ohne zusätzliches OC..



Da würde ich mal mit 400 Watt rechnen.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So, habe nun was sehr geiles in Auftrag gegeben 
Wird meinem Airflow sehr zugute kommen 
Werde es euch präsentieren wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So, wir versprochen hier mal das was ich in Auftrag gegeben habe 
Deckel wird folgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde natürlich das Plastik auf das die Front draufgeschoben wird noch bearbeiten dass die Luft da durchgeht 
Sollte somit eine Optimale Luftzurkulation vorhanden sein 

mfg
Nico


----------



## claster17 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als einfache gebohrte Löcher wie bei manchen. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob das Hexagonmuster zum Rest des Gehäuses passt.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ja ist Geschmackssache  mir gefällt es
Es hätte noch folgende Muster gegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ok , hab da sofort ein paar Fragen:
1. Wo gibt es das?
2. Was kostet es?
3. Wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied (falls gemessen)?

Das sieht schon sehr praktisch aus um die Temperaturprobleme des Gehäuses zu lösen.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ok , hab da sofort ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Wo gibt es das?
> 2. Was kostet es?
> 3. Wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied (falls gemessen)?
> ...



Hehe

1. Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung
2. Hab für die Front 45,90 inkl. Versand bezahlt
3. Temperaturen kann ich dir erst nennen wenn ich die Sachen zuhause habe. Er hat mir nur gerade die Bilder zukommen lassen dass es fertig ist und morgen mit der Post rausgeht 
Aber endgültige Temps kann ich erst machen wenn das Top auch gemacht wurde aber das dauert noch 2-3 Wochen da Sie momentan sehr überlastet sind und normal für das Dark Base Pro 900 nicht anbieten.

mfg
Nico


----------



## claster17 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich warte erst mal ab, bis du alles fertig hast (Bilder!). Die Schnittkanten würde ich noch schwärzen.
Interesse besteht aber.

Den Deckel werde ich aber nicht anrühren. Mir gefällt die unscheinbare geschlossene Optik besser. Guten Airflow durch die fehlenden Schallbrecher hab ich ja.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So, Front ist nun fertig.
Deckel dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällts  und bringt extrem viel.

Mfg
Nico


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

So nun ist der Deckel auch fertig  Bin mega zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Nico


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Im Deckel müssten etwa 50% mehr Löcher rein, weil es so zu schmal ist und sich nicht in die Optik des Gehäuses fügt. Vorne passt es besser, da die Tür selbst schmal ist.

Wie hast du eigentlich die Tür verpackt? Möchte meine nun auch hinschicken, hab aber Angst vor Transportschäden.


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Im Deckel müssten etwa 50% mehr Löcher rein, weil es so zu schmal ist und sich nicht in die Optik des Gehäuses fügt. Vorne passt es besser, da die Tür selbst schmal ist.
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich die Tür verpackt? Möchte meine nun auch hinschicken, hab aber Angst vor Transportschäden.



Joa könnten mehr sein stimmt aber mir passts nun so^^

Einfach in viel Schaumstoff eingehüllt und dann ab die Post


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Haben die Löcher im Deckel etwas gebracht oder war es hauptsächlich der Optik wegen?


----------



## TROLOLOXYZ (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Haben die Löcher im Deckel etwas gebracht oder war es hauptsächlich der Optik wegen?



Ja klar bringen die was deshalb hab ich es ja machen lassen^^ Optik ist halt ein netter Nebeneffekt


----------



## Brutus7284 (22. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wie sehen Deine Temperaturen mit bearbeiteten Deckel und Tür aus?


----------



## claster17 (22. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Wichtiger wäre ein Vergleich zwischen gefrästem und ohne Deckel.

--------------------------

Der Vollständigkeit halber sind hier noch finale Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blech gefräst von gosumodz [Link entfernt, da Firma nicht mehr existent].


----------



## ursmii (30. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



TROLOLOXYZ schrieb:


> So, Front ist nun fertig.
> Deckel dauert noch 2-3 Wochen.
> 
> 
> ...



genau auf ein solches *900er - MESH* warte ich schon lange. * das wäre der ultimative tower*.
das gmecker von silent case kann ich schon nicht mehr hören. die optimale luftzufuhr ist alleweil effizienter, da sich daraus langsamere lüftergeschwindigkeiten ergeben, als alle dämpfung


----------



## ursmii (30. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



claster17 schrieb:


> Blech gefräst von gosumodz.



leider funktioniert der link nicht.     alternativen????


----------



## Tekkla (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



ursmii schrieb:


> leider funktioniert der link nicht.     alternativen????


Tür komplett rauswerfen und eine Acrylglasplatte einsetzen. So habe ich das gemach. Seitdem ist Airflow gar kein Problem mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbuMegatron (8. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Tür komplett rauswerfen und eine Acrylglasplatte einsetzen. So habe ich das gemach. Seitdem ist Airflow gar kein Problem mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hätte auch gerne ne Alternative bzw. Wo gibst den diese Acrylglas Platte im passenden Maße?

Würd gerne den Deckel mehr Airflow verpassen


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Habe meine hier her: Spuckschutz, Moebel, Gruenke Acryl alles aus Acrylglas  | acrylic-store

Die Größe kannst zuschneiden lassen und dann auf Wunsch gegen Aufpreis auch entgraten und polieren lassen.
Die einzelne Details wie Luftlöcher usw. musst du aber selbst machen.


----------



## AbuMegatron (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Uhhh dachte eher an eine fertig Lösung  ... Floor selbst machen fehlt das Talent xD


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne ne Alternative bzw. Wo gibst den diese Acrylglas Platte im passenden Maße?


Ich habe die Front abgenommen, die Tür ausgebaut und bin dann mit dem Rahmen zu einem Menschen für Werbeschilder in einem nahen Gewerbegebiet gelaufen. Der nahm Maß und fragte nach der Größe und den Abständen für die Bohrungen. Bei mir sind das ohne Laufwerksschächte: 485 x 170mm. Tricky dabei: die langen Seiten müssen leicht angeschrägt sein. Die 8 mm Acrylglasplatte hat mich samt den drölfhundert Bohrungen 100 € gekostet.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Mit selbst machen wird man etwa um die 10-15 Euro + Versand bezahlen.
Man muss sich aber dann damit auch beschäftigen und wird es nicht so gut dann ist das anfertigen lassen vielleicht schon besser.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Für Selbermachen braucht es mehr als nur die paar Euronen für die zugeschnittene Platte. Man muss die Seiten anschrägen, was ein passendes Werkzeug vorraussetzt. Gleichzeitig braucht man passende Bohrer für die Luftdurchlässe. Und dann braucht man idealerweise eine Bohrmaschine mit Stand, damit die Durchlässe auch allesamt im rechten Winkel zur Platte gebohrt werden können. Zu guter Letzt noch den notwendigen Platz zum Arbeiten, etwas handwerkliches Geschick und Zeit. Das alles einbezogen und die Tatsache, dass ich erstmal das Material live sehen wollte, hat mich dazu bewogen es machen zu lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Bei meinem letzten Umbaue habe ich hinten an der Rückseite das große Loch mit einer Platte zu gemacht. Dort musste ich Löcher für die Halterung des AGB rein bohren und dann noch 3x mit einem Kegelstufenbohrer durch gehen weil ich dort drei Schottverschraubungen verbaut habe. Zudem musste ich diese Platte in der länge um 15mm schmaler machen, da ich die genaue breite im Vorfeld nicht abmessen konnte.

Die zweite Platte unten habe ich am Radiator aussägen müssen, damit das große Loch vor dem Radiator weg ist. Auch hier bin ich 3x mit dem Kegelstufenbohrer durch um drei Schottverschaubungen verbauen zu können. 

Bei der dritten Platte die statt 5mm nur 3mm dick war habe ich lauter Luftlöcher rein gemacht.
Das ganze sieht auch sehr gut aus. Bei so vielen Löcher muss man aber sehr genau anzeichnen  und auch vorsichtig bohren damit der Bohrer nicht weg rutscht. Da wäre natürlich ein Standbohrer besser gewesen. Aber wenn man vorsichtig und sorgfältig vorgeht und man etwas Handwerklich begabt ist geht es schon.

Für meine Arbeiten habe ich eine Stichsäge und eine Akkubohrmaschine verwendet.
Natürlich das ganze mit Holz eingespannt damit es nicht verrutschen kann und Flächen die bearbeitet werden sollten auch nochmals mit Malerklebeband (Papier) beklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Werktisch und auch zwei Schraubzwingen haben mir bei der Arbeit auch sehr genutzt.
Das richtige ausmessen war schwieriger als das zusägen oder bohren selber.


----------



## claster17 (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Ich würde beim Acryl für die Front versuchen, einen CNC-Laser oder sowas aufzutreiben und größere Öffnungen rein zu schneiden als simple Bohrlöcher.
Andererseits würde ich möglichst Acryl als Außenmaterial vermeiden, weil es so empfänglich für Kratzer ist.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*

Das ist auch wieder wahr, daher habe ich meine Front gelassen wie sie ist.

Weil wenn ich da was dran mache möchte ich auch was besonderes draus machen und nicht nur einfach ein paar Löcher rein bohren. In meinem Fall sehe ich aber momentan dazu kein Handlungsbedarf der zwingend erforderlich ist. Daher habe ich es erstmal so gelassen wie es ist. Aber ein Gedanken dazu habe ich immer noch im Hinterkopf und wenn die richtige Idee dazu besteht werde ich es jedenfalls versuchen. Denn selbst wenn ich es ins Sand setze wird mich die Platte nur 15 Euro kosten und die Originale bleibt ja weiterhin bestehen falls es nichts wird.


----------



## ursmii (10. März 2020)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ im DarkBase900 2x 420*



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Uhhh dachte eher an eine fertig Lösung  ... Floor selbst machen fehlt das Talent xD



guck mal hier fabrikationslabor.de - FabLab Blog - FabLabs in Deutschland - FABRIKATIONS LABOR, ob sich in deiner nähe ein FabLab mit Lasercutter befindet. dann kannst du jemanden lieb fragen, ein bier spendieren und in einer halben stunde ist alles gelocht und zugeschnitten.


----------



## Tekkla (11. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Umbaue habe ich...


 Is ja toll und so. Aber wo ist da ein DB900?


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Is ja toll und so. Aber wo ist da ein DB900?


Was ist da besonderes dran?! Jeder der etwas Handwerklich begabt ist bekommt da eine eigene Fron selbst hin. Das Teil besteht aus 4 Ecken und dann noch ein paar Löcher rein machen wird ja nicht so schwer sein. Wer lieber was dafür zahlt und es sich machen lässt ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. 

Eine Herausforderung wird jedoch sein was besonders selbst daraus zu machen, also etwas was nicht nur ein paar Löcher wie ein Schweizerkäse hat. 

Aber was besonderes sehe ich jetzt an dem Gehäuse absolut nichts!
Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege um nach Rom zu gelangen, es kommt immer auf jeden selbst mit an. 

Und wenn es nicht passt, dann wird es halt passend gemacht. 
Finde es auch immer wieder erstaunlich was so mancher aus einem gewöhnlichem Gehäuse draus macht.


----------

